
Police in England and Wales consider making misogyny a hate crime - forloop
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/sep/10/misogyny-hate-crime-nottingham-police-crackdown
======
pbhjpbhj
Isn't legislation supposed to define what a crime is, not application by the
police ..?

>So far, two men have been arrested for public order offences and actual
bodily harm in incidents classified as misogynist. //

Isn't that 'just' ABH then?

I don't get these classifications, why is it different if a person is sexually
assaulted if that person is a woman, surely a sexual assault is a vile crime
no matter who it is perpetrated on; why then is it important to classify it as
'hate' if it's a man raping a woman but not some other way (eg male homosexual
rape, say).

Why these designations; if you useful hateful language towards me and I'm
Afro-Caribbean, why is that different to if I'm Polish? Surely they're both
hateful actions and in neither case should my race define how I'm treated by
the police or how severe the action against me is considered to be??

~~~
internaut
Moral panics are very frequent in history and especially in the island of
Albion. I can only imagine what it was like before the tea imports.

